# Italian Sandwich from Maine, USA



## giggler (Jun 24, 2012)

There is a discussion of the bread under The Bread Catagory..

but what Fillings make a Maine Italian sandwich?

I Love the New York Italian sub sandwich we get here in Tx.

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2012)

Frankly, I wasn't aware Maine had a signature Italian sandwich.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 24, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Frankly, I wasn't aware Maine had a signature Italian sandwich.


Nor was I. And my brother-in-law, who is both a foodie and who spends 6 months a year in Maine, has never mentioned it, either.

A little Googling turns up this:
The Italian Sandwich Claims Another Soul | All Things Maine

It describes the ingredients as follows:
Bushey started on my sandwich, slicing the bread and filling it with  slices of Genoa and provolone and a handful of chopped onion. Then she  speared a whole pickle with a knife and sliced it by hand over the  sandwich. She followed suit with the tomatoes, green pickles and olives.​


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Nor was I. And my brother-in-law, who is both a foodie and who spends 6 months a year in Maine, has never mentioned it, either.
> 
> A little Googling turns up this:
> The Italian Sandwich Claims Another Soul | All Things Maine
> ...



That's a salami and cheese sandwich in my eyes.  An Italian includes a variety of meats along with condiments.

Consider Genoa salami hot and/or sweet Cappacola, mortadella, pepperoni, etc.  For condiments: pickle, onion, tomato, hot peppers, oil and vinegar and herbs.  At least, that's how we do it around here.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

Steve,

Sounds like quite a hero ... I shall have to try it in July when we get over to Puglia.

Thanks for posting it.

Ciao, Margi.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 24, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> Nor was I. And my brother-in-law, who is both a foodie and who spends 6 months a year in Maine, has never mentioned it, either.
> 
> A little Googling turns up this:
> The Italian Sandwich Claims Another Soul | All Things Maine
> ...



Yes that is what an Italian sandwich is to a Mainer!  It may not be what others consider an Italian sandwich outside of Maine, but to a Mainer it is.  It can be made with ham too.  

Growing up in Maine, if you ordered an "italian" in a sub shop, this is the type that you would get.

There was a place called "the coffee pot" in Bangor Maine that was legendary for their version of this sandwich, they made hundreds a day.  They didn't do special orders if I remember, you would just order the sandwich and they would hand it to you, as many as they sold they were usually only minutes old.  I remember as a kid when mom would go to bangor, she'd buy a bag full of them for the family and the neighbors.


----------

